
Why attend predatory colleges in the US? - azhenley
https://academia.stackexchange.com/q/64834/746
======
westurner
> _Why would people attend predatory colleges?_

Why would people make an investment with insufficient ROI (Return on
Investment)?

Insufficient information.

College Scorecard [1] is a database with a web interface for finding and
comparing schools according to a number of objective criteria.
CollegeScorecard launched in 2015. It lists "Average Annual Cost", "Graduation
Rate", and "Salary After Attending" on the search results pages. When you
review a detail page for an institution, there are many additional statistics;
things like: "Typical Total Debt After Graduation" and "Typical Monthly Loan
Payment".

The raw data behind CollegeScorecard can be downloaded from [2]. The
"data_dictionary" tab of the "Data Dictionary" spreadsheet describes the data
schema.

[1] [https://collegescorecard.ed.gov](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov)

[2]
[https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/data/](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/data/)

Khan Academy > "College, careers, and more" [3] may be a helpful supplement
for funding a full-time college admissions counselor in a secondary education
institution

[3] [https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-
more](https://www.khanacademy.org/college-careers-more)

(I haven't the time to earn 10 _academia.stackexchange_ points in order to
earn the prestigious opportunity to contribute this answer to such a forum
with threaded comments. In the academic journal system, journals sell
academics' work (i.e. schema.org/ScholarlyArticle PDFs, mobile-compatible
responsive HTML 5, RDFa, JSON-LD structured data) and keep all of the
revenue).

"Because I need money for school! Next question. CPU: College Textbook costs
and CPI: All over time _t_?!"

